# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Χαλκίδας [Historic photos of Chalkis]

## Nicholas Peppas

I append some nice old postcards of *Chalkis/Chalkida*. 

First one from 1901!

Chalkis 1901.jpg

And another one from 1915 or 1916

Chalkis bridge.jpeg

And then something more recent (perhaps from the 1950s) from *Chalkida*. 

Chalkis v.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Chalkida* in 1960

Chalkis.jpg

This undated but early postcard shows a passenger ship (no doubt of the Chalkis-Aedipsos-Volos line) passing through Evripos... The question is which one it is! I am sure _Ellinis_ will help. I can't even recognize the funnel!

I would tend to guess we are in the late 1920s or early 1930s and this is *Eleni* (see magnification below) 

Chalkis2.jpg

Chalkis3.jpg

Ari, to tell you the truth I was hoping for _Kafireus_, but this is impossible...
Here is *Eleni* in gross magnification
Eleni.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ μεγάλο είναι. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για το οτι είναι το ΕΛΕΝΗ, για το οποίο έχουμε γράψει εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Several old photos of _Chalkis_

Chalkis1.jpg Chalkis.jpg Chalkis2.jpg Chalkis4.jpg 
Chalkis6.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Old photos of _Chalkis_

Chalkis7.jpg

Chalkis8.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη καρτ ποσταλ της *Χαλκιδος

*Chalkis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Χαλκιδα στην δεκαετια του 1960

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Chalkis 1960s.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παραξενο, αγνωστο πλοιο στην Χαλκιδα

Chalkis.jpg

Chalkis2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ξενοδοχειον Παλιρροια Χαλκιδος 1906

*Palirroia.jpg

Πηγη: Εγκυκλοπαιδικον Ημερολογιον 1907, Ι. Α. Βρετου, Τομος 7ος, Εστια, Αθηναι, 1906

----------


## Ellinis

> Παραξενο, αγνωστο πλοιο στην Χαλκιδα
> 
> Chalkis.jpg
> 
> Chalkis2.jpg


Παράξενο πράγματι, αλλά όχι άγνωστο  :Wink: 
για να βοηθήσω λίγο η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη τη πρώτη δεκαετία μετά τον β' παγκ. πόλεμο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παράξενο πράγματι, αλλά όχι άγνωστο 
> για να βοηθήσω λίγο η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη τη πρώτη δεκαετία μετά τον β' παγκ. πόλεμο.


Δεν με βοηθα καθολου εκτος αν ειναι το *Ιτεα*

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν παίζεις κανά λόττο σήμερα; το βρήκες, είναι το ΙΤΕΑ!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν παίζεις κανά λόττο σήμερα; το βρήκες, είναι το ΙΤΕΑ!


Αλλα βλεπεις, εγω για το *Ιτεα* εχω γραψει και διαβασει, αλλα δεν το ειχα δει ποτε μου!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραια καρτ ποσταλ της Χαλκιδος

----------


## sourtaferta

Νομίσματα της Χαλκίδας προχριστιανικών χρόνων 

EUBOEA, Chalkis. Circa 338-308 BC.jpg
EUBOEA, Chalkis. Circa 338-308 BC.jpg


Euboian League. Circa 375-357 BC.jpg
Euboian League. Circa 375-357 BC.jpg

Euboia , Chalkis. Circa 500 BC.jpg
Euboia , Chalkis. Circa 500 BC.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Χαλκίδα , Εύριπος απο το μακρινό παρελθόν 

pyrgoi-gefyras2.jpgpyrgoi-gefyras1.jpg

http://thalassis.files.wordpress.com...i-gefyras2.jpg

http://thalassis.files.wordpress.com...1/evrip183.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Η Χαλκίδα (Χαλκίς τότε ) μιάς άλλης εποχής.

Χαλκίς1.jpgΧαλκιδα3.jpgΧαλκίδα.jpgΧαλκίδα1.jpgΧαλκίδα2.jpg

http://thalassis.files.wordpress.com...1/evrip144.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_fubU1J6Il.../_._.2_050.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-8LiN9psEqh...soul%2B350.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-KXn7WKFDhy...0/DSC_0026.JPG
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_s7TnsIIYVRs/TD...11%5B24%5D.jpg

----------


## sourtaferta

> Χαλκίδα , Εύριπος απο το μακρινό παρελθόν 
> 
> pyrgoi-gefyras2.jpgpyrgoi-gefyras1.jpg
> 
> http://thalassis.files.wordpress.com...i-gefyras2.jpg
> 
> http://thalassis.files.wordpress.com...1/evrip183.jpg


Σπάνιες φωτογραφίες απο ένα λάτρη της φωτό και συλλέκτη τον Ηλία Θαλάσση

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σπάνιες φωτογραφίες απο ένα λάτρη της φωτό και συλλέκτη τον Ηλία Θαλάσση


Να προσθέσω ότι σύμφωνα με τον ιστοτόπο οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο το αρχείο του Αχιλ. Περγαμαλή.

----------


## sourtaferta

...Για την τάξη...Αχιλλέα Περγάμαλη!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγνωστο πλοιο εξω απο την Χαλκιδα γυρω στο 1924. Φωτογραφια της Dorothy Burr Thompson (1900-2001).

Χαλκις.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα http://square.gr/h-istoria-ths-itali...inia-ths/17696 ένα ενδιαφέρον δημοσίευμα για τη 1η γέφυρα της Χαλκίδος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα http://square.gr/h-istoria-ths-itali...inia-ths/17696 ένα ενδιαφέρον δημοσίευμα για τη 1η γέφυρα της Χαλκίδος


Ωραιοτατο αρθρο

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτές τις δυο φωτογραφίες που ανέβηκαν στην ομάδα Φίλοι Ιστορίας Χαλκίδος φαίνεται ένα πλαγιοδετημένο πλοιο, προφανώς πολεμικών καταβολών.
21687194_1622425757810064_2627433480068374203_o.jpg
1397222_839273859458595_8523288989583937699_o.jpg

Ενα από τα σχόλια αναφέρει:



> _Παλιός  Χαλκιδέος μου είχε πεί πριν από χρόνια, ότι το πλοίο που βλέπουμε να  έχει παραβληθεί στην προκυμαία εμπρός από το μεγ. Κότσικα (φαίνεται και  σε άλλη φωτο-κάρτα του Ν.Στουρνάρα τη 323) είχε μείνει εκεί για μήνες  και χρησίμευε ως συμπληρωματική γεννήτρια της τότε Ηλεκτρικής Εταιρείας._


Με αρκετό ψάξιμο βρήκα οτι το πλοίο είναι το ΑΓΕΡΩΧΟΣ που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 στις ΗΠΑ ως το ξύλινο ναυαγοσωστικό ΒΑRS-9 LINCOLN SALVOR για το βρετανικό Π.Ν. Μας παραχωρήθηκε το 1948 μαζί με δυο αδελφά του που μετονομάστηκαν ΑΠΤΟΗΤΟΣ και ΑΛΚΙΜΟΣ. Τα τρία πλοία τα έχουμε ξαναδεί - από λάθος - στο θέμα ενός άλλου ΑΛΚΙΜΟΣ:




> Φαινεται οτι το πλοιο ηταν ελευθερο  απο τον Οκτωβριο του 1946 και οτι το πηραμε το 1948 μια και βρισκουμε  μια μικρη ανακοινωση στις εφημεριδες της εποχης που λεει οτι το *Αλκιμος*, το *Αγερωχος* και το *Απτοητος* (τι ονοματα!!!!) ηταν στον δρομο απο την Αμβερσα στον Πειραια στις 8 Σεπτεμβριου 1948.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63877
> 
> Φαινεται οτι δεν βοηθησαν πολυ τοτε γιατι περασαν στον πλειστηριασμο στις 24 Δεκεμβριου 1949
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63878





> 5 Ιουλιου 1950 απο τα ΝΕΑ με αναφορα στα *Αλκιμος, Απτοητος* και *Αγερωχος*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149930


To AΓΕΡΩΧΟΣ μάλλον δεν βρήκε αγοραστές μιας και σύμφωνα με το miramarshipindex διαλύθηκε το 1953, ενώ το_ navsource αναφέρει_ οτι διαλύθηκε το 1964.

----------

